# Photo shoot from today - Boyfriend & Girlfriend...



## RowmyF

C&C Welcome & Appreciated


----------



## The_Traveler

I think 3 and 4 are by far the best.  The others are just average and the lighting is not as good.


----------



## Puscas

my biggest problem is with the guy not looking into the camera. Why is that?




pascal


----------



## The_Traveler

Puscas said:


> my biggest problem is with the guy not looking into the camera. Why is that?
> pascal



I have no idea.
Slap him a few times and crop the good ones to 4 x 5.
(much cheaper to frame and will give a better look)


----------



## Puscas

The_Traveler said:


> I have no idea.



well, I was hoping RowmyF would tell me.



pascal


----------



## RowmyF

LOL well this was an impromptu shoot and there were. 2 photographers there so we were kind of both jumping for attention!


----------

